
Ask HN: Open source local equivalent for Heroku - klemenk
I&#x27;m searching for an opensource private cloud platform that you can host locally and can provide simplicity and flawlessness like Heroku. Has anyone faced the same problem in past?
======
sheraz
There is also Redhat's Openshift Origin, the Open-source, host-it-yourself
version of their Openshift platform.

They've done a great job of documentation and on-boarding new people to try it
out.

They have a nice set of ansible scripts or docker images which will get you up
and running pretty quickly[1].

I currently run a lot of stuff in Azure, and there is a great deployment
template to get your orgin cluster up and running here [2]

Underneath the hood it is just docker, kubernetes, and some other goodness.
Color me super impressed with this.

Note, for something way, way, more simple I highly recomment Dokku [3]

[1] - [https://github.com/openshift/openshift-
ansible](https://github.com/openshift/openshift-ansible)

[2] - [https://github.com/derdanu/azure-
openshift](https://github.com/derdanu/azure-openshift)

[3] - [https://github.com/dokku/dokku](https://github.com/dokku/dokku)

~~~
eicnix
Openshift is moving from a PaaS system to a CaaS(Container as a Service)
system.

It might not be the best solution if you want a PaaS but it is certainly a
good CaaS platform.

~~~
sheraz
Are they really? If anything would they be expanding the scope to Also include
more CaaS features.

It would also seem that their developer onbarding leads with all the push to
deploy tutorials. And then cartridges.

------
Gys
Dokku is something I normally use. Running on the smallest Digital Ocean
instance.

Another Docker-based solution I currently look at is
[https://deployit.io](https://deployit.io) \- because it wants to offer a very
user friendly seamless integration of local, remote self-hosting and remote
their-hosting. Open Source, on github.

------
mindcrash
You might want to check out Deis [0], which is supported and - as far as I
know - used by Engine Yard. Also deployed at several other orgs including
Mozilla.

[0] [http://deis.io/](http://deis.io/)

------
BWStearns
I've had a generally positive experience with deis but would recommend just
using heroku unless you have the time to really get the deis setup right and
keep it right. A system needs to be at least moderately complex before the
time spent on deis starts paying dividends.

------
retrack
You also have [http://rancher.com/](http://rancher.com/) which makes it pretty
easy and has deployment options on local hosts, bare metal or cloud providers
(AWS, DO, Exoscale,...)

------
ramsteinfan
we've been using containership
([https://github.com/containership/containership](https://github.com/containership/containership))

------
dreamdu5t
"cloud platform" and "host locally" are contradictory. Do you mean hosting on
your own hardware, a server colocated in a data center, or hosted in the cloud
such as EC2??

~~~
mikegedelman
I think OP means something you can host yourself on a cloud box like
DigitalOcean

~~~
klemenk
I taught of something like private cloud for company, because it's really
annoying to manage all deploys by connecting trough ssh etc. we already have
gitlab with ci but i wanted a deploy environment, so i will probably use
dokku.

------
dawson
Parse was recently made OS
[https://github.com/ParsePlatform](https://github.com/ParsePlatform)

------
tym0
I quite like dokku, easy to setup and manage.

------
austinjp
Are all viable options based around Docker? Is there anything that uses plain
LXC containers?

------
dmmartins
[https://tsuru.io/](https://tsuru.io/)

------
_jezell_
Kubernetes or Deis + Kubernetes if you really like the Heroku model.

------
MpaKus
take a look at Dokku -
[https://github.com/dokku/dokku](https://github.com/dokku/dokku) maybe it's
what you need

------
joemcelroy
dokku or dokku-alt ([https://github.com/dokku-alt/dokku-
alt](https://github.com/dokku-alt/dokku-alt))

------
jeffmould
I haven't used it personally, but do you mean something like OpenStack
([http://www.openstack.org](http://www.openstack.org))?

~~~
jeepj
Openstack is a IaaS (infrastructure as a service, Heroku is a PaaS (platform
as a service). The PaaS over openstack is openshift

